# Running and thumping



## Ender (Apr 24, 2012)

I have noticed that when I let Ronin run around my room, sometimes he thumps as he runs. It happens while he is honking, and is usually followed by a louder honk. It gives me the impression of distress when he runs back and forth and thumps. What causes this behavior? He is usually calmed when I rub his ears and shoulders. When I do that he relaxes and lays on the floor. 


Also, I have noticed that he is licking me and climbing on my lap when I let him run around but sometimes he nibbles on my pants which can lead to a small bite. Can I prevent this?

Thanks again for all of the help!


----------



## 1234bunnies777 (Apr 24, 2012)

When they thump they are angry you need to figure out what you are doing to make him angry and stop doing it and while hes in the act of thumping just leave him be until he calms down.

When he licks and nibbles you that means he loves you and he wants your attention so first he grooms you by licking you then you pet him when he nibbles he says PET ME and when he licks you he is basically grooming you which is a sign of affection.


----------



## qtipthebun (Apr 24, 2012)

Sometimes Q-tip has her "happy thumps"...usually while running around. If he doesn't seem scared or stressed, it might be a playful thump. Q will thump if she's running around in circles and generally being cute and wants me to play with her. It's more of a "come on, mom! Chase me!". It depends on context...Q's not vocal, so it's her way of saying "get over here. I want to play. Now!" You can tell if it's a happy thump or a scared thump by how he reacts. When Q gets scared, she'll flatten down and lay her ears back, kind of like a cat about to pounce. When she's running and thumps, it's playful. If she stops, sniffs something, freezes, and thumps, most likely scared.

As for the licking...bunny kisses!! They don't realize that humans don't nip, and the nipping is part of bunny grooming. So he thinks he's just grooming on you. When Q gets all groomy, she expects nose kisses and ear rubs.


----------



## BunMommaD (Apr 24, 2012)

Cookie has always only ever thumped because he is P*SSED! lol and just now he sat next to me on the couch, with his back to me and thumped twice real loud... The little punk wanted me to pet him! LMBO! I pet him a few times and then he hopped off to play! Hahaha never happened before, but then again he is also shedding something fierce and is a grumpy boy


----------



## Ender (Apr 24, 2012)

qtipthebun wrote:


> Sometimes Q-tip has her "happy thumps"...usually while running around. If he doesn't seem scared or stressed, it might be a playful thump. Q will thump if she's running around in circles and generally being cute and wants me to play with her. It's more of a "come on, mom! Chase me!". It depends on context...Q's not vocal, so it's her way of saying "get over here. I want to play. Now!" You can tell if it's a happy thump or a scared thump by how he reacts. When Q gets scared, she'll flatten down and lay her ears back, kind of like a cat about to pounce. When she's running and thumps, it's playful. If she stops, sniffs something, freezes, and thumps, most likely scared.
> 
> As for the licking...bunny kisses!! They don't realize that humans don't nip, and the nipping is part of bunny grooming. So he thinks he's just grooming on you. When Q gets all groomy, she expects nose kisses and ear rubs.



That first part sounds just like Ronin! I was worried because I had heard that thumping was a sign of stress or being scared. He likes to follow me around and circle me, so I'll get up and play with him next time he does it. As for the grooming, I'll try rubbing his ears when he tugs on me. I know he loves that!
One more thing: how do you trim your bunnies hind feet nails? I saw the diagram on here that said the blood vessel in the nail grows if you don't trim the nail. I am afraid his hind nails are getting a little long, so I am worried they will bleed if I cut them.


----------



## 1234bunnies777 (Apr 24, 2012)

The happy thumping is very different than Im mad at you so Im gonna thump real loud and walk off and its usually pretty easy to tell the diffrence


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 24, 2012)

When my bunnies thump, their scared angry. Luna's been doing it every time for the last several days when she knows I'm taking her out of her crate (the gloves give me away, lol). It means, "Stay away, girlfriend". 

My bunnies aren't really vocal. I get grumbles from Dobby and Willard. Kreacher thumped and hissed at me and that was allowed only once because I was shocked at the sound he made. 

Regarding nipping, I just make a hurt noise and then say No. They might not be doing on purpose, but sometime he might. So I treat it the same. I don't tolerate nipping from my bunnies. No grooming like that and no trying to dominate. We find other ways to find that bond. Even if it's me doing all the grooming. I do get a lick once in a while though. 

K


----------



## Ender (Apr 25, 2012)

He never thumped while he is standing still. It's only when he runs around, and then he will give a thump while he is running. I am not doing anything different (that I am aware of) to make him mad. Does this sound like happy or sad thumping?


----------



## Apebull (Apr 26, 2012)

Twigs does this too. When he is out sometimes he'll run like crazy thumping and jumping. I think it's more a happy thump then anything. But sometimes he'll just be walking or laying around get up and Thump and walk away. I think that's more of an upset thump why were you not petting me.


----------



## MagPie (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah your thumping sounds like happy thumping. Harvey does it too. Plus he oinks XD haha. Cutest thing ever. He also thumps when he's annoyed/mad at me. Like the time I was moving his cage and cleaning up his hay mess. haha He thumped me twice for that. His scared thumping sounds like he's scared, if that makes any sense. It's a quicker more frantic thumping. Or one big thump and he bolts for the nearest hiding spot.


----------



## Ender (Apr 27, 2012)

The only time Ronin thumps is when he is running around. So I guess it is happy thumping! Thanks!


----------

